# lost job in USA Recession, heading home to Australia



## vrpol1 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Guys,
I am an Australian Permanent resident who came to USA to live the US dream in 2006 on an H1b visa, i spent 2 years here and lost my consulting job in IT on sap in usa, i have no hope of getting another here as the situation is getting worser here, I am planning to move back to Sydney in January, and I am curious how the situation is in Australia with respect to IT jobs and recession, Need your valuable advice if you have any idea abt QA testing postions in IT and how long will take to get a job.
thanks
V


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear you lost your job, and your visa. It's an unfortunate part of getting a work visa that when the job goes you have only 30 days to either find something else or leave. I hope things work out for you in Australia.


----------

